# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  How can i decrease the initial acceleration on an EV tricycle's throttle ?

## raamonkhan

Hi All ,

(Not sure if this is the correct place/thread/forum to ask this question)

How can i change the initial acceleration on this EV tricycle's throttle, from standing still to first movement? 

Can i add a capacitor/resistor in order to decrease the quick acceleration when the throttle is barely touched. I want the bike to slowly creep a bit first before ramping up the speed . . it is difficult to manoeuvre the bike slowly when driving in confined spaces . . it jumps forward immediately even when the throttle is slowly twisted for a millimeter.

It feels as if the speed stays the same if the the throttle is held in the same place ,the tricycle is on a farm at the moment, in storage.
We bought it brand new, to move compost and plants around in a garden on the farm, but it is very difficult to manoeuvre the tricycle slowly through small pathways and past curving flower-beds as the slightest twist of the throttle shoots the tricycle quickly forward, although you then move at a slow speed if the throttle is barely twisted.

This is what i could find in the manual that came with the TailG Tricycle:

It says in the manual hub-motor but it is a motor that is situated in the middle of the axle (equally far apart from the two rear-wheels, where the diff is, just an external electric motor that drives the axle shaft)

Model:TL1500DZH-5A

See attached pics also.

I hope this helps.

The bike has a low and normal speed, but the initial acceleration on both speeds are the same . . .is there a way to restrict the initial voltage that goes from the 0-5V potentiometer (5k Ohm) ?

Here is what the throttle and potentiometer looks like....attached.

Thank you in advance !

----------


## Justloadit

If the drive does not have an accelaration ramp potentiometer, then a little experimentation is going to be required.

I am not saying what I suggest will work, and I take no responsibility for anything on this post, and you acknowledge full responsibility on anything that you will/may do.

The only way that I can think off reducing the acceleration, is to reduce the the voltage rise time when the potentiometer is activated. Note that the modification, may also reduce the deceleration rate.

You will need to experiment with a number of capacitors in order to get the acceleration rate that you require.
You will also require a soldering iron, and be proficient in its use to not damage the system from over heating.
Have a multimeter handy as this will help.
Purchase one of each of the following capacitors
100nF 63V
1uF 16V
10uF 16V
22uF 16V

Ensure that the potentiometer is disconnected from the electronics card, as doing any work while connected, may damage the electronic card.
If at all possible, if you can get to the connector of the potentiometer, you may get away from soldering the capacitors during your testing process.
Start with the 100nF capacitor.
Insert the capacitor leads in the back end of the connector so that it makes contact with the pins.
If there is, then this is good as you are on the way to getting what you want. If not then proceed further.
Get the 1uF capacitor, it probably will be an electrolytic, which means that the polarity is important.
Connect and test to see if there is any notable change and is what you happy with then go to the end of this paragraph.
Get the 10uF capacitor, it probably will be an electrolytic, which means that the polarity is important.
Connect and test to see if there is any notable change and is what you happy with then go to the end of this paragraph.
Get the 22uF capacitor, it probably will be an electrolytic, which means that the polarity is important.
Connect and test to see if there is any notable change and is what you happy with then go to the end of this paragraph.
I would be reluctant to go to any higher value at this time, and would say that this experiment did not work.


If there is no change, then there is nothing we can do to help, and maybe send an email to the manufacturer to see if they have a solution.

In the case that there is success, then use the chosen capacitor, and solder it permanently in place. If you are using the electrolytic capacitors, and you can not determine the polarity on the connector, then you can use the multimeter to measure the voltage across the potentiometer when in operation. Lift the rear wheels, turn the potentiometer, and using the voltmeter an the 20V range, observe the polarity, and making note of the negative colour of the wire harness. When soldering the capacitor observe the colours.

----------


## raamonkhan

Thank you Justloadit ,  i really appreciate your thorough feedback and time posting it.

I will definitely try it the way you suggested.

Thank you so much !!

----------

